# What's the stand on bumping threads?



## The_Mop (Mar 23, 2012)

Sup, just a brief question.

On the last forum I frequented (MX) bumping threads wasn't too much of a problem as long as it was done within reason. What's the stand on this forum? Done it on a thread of mine, just wanted to make sure that I'm not stepping on any toes 

Cheers!


----------



## groph (Mar 23, 2012)

It's bad etiquette to, for example, make a thread like "my Triple Rectifier just ate my cat, halp!" and bump after only a few hours because nobody has replied yet. Generally you should wait a day or two or three. It's usually a bad idea to bump a thread that is months/years old unless you have a revelation of an input that you know people must see. Don't bump a NGD thread from 2010 to say "sick amp bro." 

Also bear in mind that some topics are just plain more popular than others. Your thread called "My axe-fx just gave me the djentiest handy ever" will get posts pretty quickly so there's that to consider as well.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2012)

Basically one bump per day for your own threads, and don't bump an old thread with a post that doesn't really add anything. So bumping a six month old new guitar day thread to say, "that's cool" is not a good idea


----------



## drmosh (Mar 23, 2012)

common sense


edit: In case any really very dense people don't get it, that was a joke...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member-introductions/132487-welcome-new-members-please-read.html


----------

